# How to remove tree sap???



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Went for our walk today in the park and somehow Molly ended up with tree sap in her ear fur. It's super sticky and so hard to get out Not sure what to do as everything sticks to it! I might have to cut it out as I can't brush it out for some reason. It smells and is very sticky ...why?? I have no clue how it got on her....she always manages to get the strangest stuff on her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh not sure I've never heard anyone mention it before, hopefully someone will have a solution. I had to cut loads of large seeds from Mables coat they were so sticky there was no way that I could pull them out x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

A quick Google only shows up various solvents, so not a good choice for dog's ears. Maybe cutting is the only option. 

I ended up with tree sap on a jacket of mine while moving leylandii logs - it never came out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder of it is like gum and if you freeze it it might help you break it off easier when you cut it out? Maybe try an ice cube?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I' d ask at the płace where she normally has her spa sessions otherwise, scissors.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yuk, I have had tar in my dogs coat, hey don't ask, nice sticky black tar, and I used a little bit of washing up liquid to get the small bits out but had to trim the coat and cut the main parts out as I was just spreading the black sticky stuff in a cream coat  ... Molly may need a bit of delicate trimming but do try to wash it out if you can.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

For tricky things like this I have used our Pet Head dry shampoo spray - I spray it onto kitchen roll and then wipe the area. It has cleared a lot of interesting stains......but I have never had to try it on tree sap.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DONT CUT!!!
USE OIL! she will need a really good bath after, but oil breaks down the sap and allows it to come out!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I would of said to try washing up liquid - a good quality one, to break down grease and dirt, but maybe oil, like Mo says - I'm presuming olive oil? Not engine oil 
Oooo I'd love to cuddle a sticky little Molly haha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Two words.....


*COCONUT OIL*


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the tree sap is gone Thanks for all the good advice I appreciate it! I decided to go with Jojo's option so I cut her fur There wasn't a lot of it but what there was was making everything stick to her ears and it was matting. I just cut the pieces that had some in it and you can't really tell luckily The coconut oil sounded like another good option but wasn't in the mood to give her a bath as it's freezing today (and i'm lazy!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good again Miss Molly, phew thank goodness for that . You can imagine how I felt when pale coloured Honey had black sticky stuff in her coat, washing up liquid and good scissor snipping, usually fixes things


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Last night I had to cut off some of her chin hair cause she found some chewing gum when I took her out before bed. I got it out of her mouth but a big chunk was all squished on her chin. I snipped it off.....if she keeps it up she will have no more fur


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol don't they say add ice to chewing gum to remove it, not sure Molly would like an ice pack or cube on her chin though  

Now Molly stop getting sticky stuff in your coat ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oil makes sticky stuff slide right off.. It's really very easy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oil makes sticky stuff slide right off.. It's really very easy.


I guess it was just easier to snip it off I don't understand how she sniffs out all this stuff  It's not the first time she has found chewing gum I think there should be a law that you can't throw it on the ground


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I guess it was just easier to snip it off I don't understand how she sniffs out all this stuff  It's not the first time she has found chewing gum I think there should be a law that you can't throw it on the ground


Surely it is against the law?? It is here!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If you're found out that is!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Renee you should move to Singapore! I think throwing gum on the ground over there is punishable with beheading!  Molly wouldn't find any trash to chomp on over there!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Renee you should move to Singapore! I think throwing gum on the ground over there is punishable with beheading!  Molly wouldn't find any trash to chomp on over there!


Ha!! Too funny I'm sure she would find something


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Molly escapades - awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

